
REMUS Transparent high availability for Xen - bandris
http://dsg.cs.ubc.ca/remus/
======
oomkiller
Has anyone here used this before? If so, do you know how this tolerates
latency? Could I use Remus to replicate a VM to LAX from NY or similar
distances?

~~~
russss
That's unlikely to be very useful since, to do transparent network failover,
both VM hosts need to be on the same layer 2 network. And half the point of
having geographically diverse sites is so they aren't on the same network.

~~~
oomkiller
If you had your own AS number, couldn't you multihome your address space with
BGP, and still update the IP on the other machine if the other machine fails?

------
bandris
Remus has been applied to the official Xen repository, and is expected to be
included with the next major release.

